# The Burger King Police...



## Cryozombie (Dec 19, 2006)

How much stupider can people get.

Yes. This is a real 911 call.

​


----------



## bydand (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, just wow!  Just when I didn't think the human race could sink much lower,  BANG, right in my face a new example.  What is worse, she says something about making the burger right for her kid... ahhh, she has spawned offspring.   Let's just hope the little bugger gets its' brains from the father.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 19, 2006)

bydand said:


> Wow, just wow! Just when I didn't think the human race could sink much lower, BANG, right in my face a new example. What is worse, she says something about making the burger right for her kid... ahhh, she has spawned offspring. Let's just hope the little bugger gets its' brains from the father.


 
How much smarter can he be, he's married to her. Unfortunately stupidity no longer surprises or shocks me.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 20, 2006)

Un****ingbelieve. I'm speechless.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 20, 2006)

My kids just got out of TKD and I want my Western Cheeseburger send the police. This is an emergency I need my burger the right way


----------



## bydand (Dec 20, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> My kids just got out of TKD and I want my Western Cheeseburger send the police. This is an emergency I need my burger the right way



Yeah, and if they get the fries/onion rings wrong then that is National Guard duties you know.  If they get the fishwich wrong then you need to go the the Coast Guard.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 20, 2006)

Um... hmm... well, now I know what I should have done when the milkshake machine was broken at McDonald's the last time I stopped after a TKD class - I should have called the police to force them to hand-shake the mix for me!  Bah... that is just _*so*_ pathetic.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 20, 2006)

OMG!    And to think she has procreated?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 20, 2006)

What is *really *sad is that I am just not that shocked anymore!


----------



## Kreth (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, how many people clicked on that link expecting to hear a Southern accent? :uhyeah:


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 20, 2006)

Kreth said:


> OK, how many people clicked on that link expecting to hear a Southern accent? :uhyeah:



Watch it now... I have a southern accent! :btg:


----------



## Infinite (Dec 20, 2006)

Did you all actually finish it?

I coudln't do it once I relized what she was doing I had to click the stop botton.

Sometimes I don't want to know


----------



## exile (Dec 20, 2006)

If I'd been the 911 dispatcher,  I'd have sent a squad car in ... to bring her in on disorderly and obstruction counts. Let her cool her heels in the station for five hours or so before sending her off with a warning and not-very-polite lecture on what  911 is for, and how people could be left in mortal peril because of her stupid burger. Aren't there laws regulating frivolous use of 911??


----------



## Infinite (Dec 20, 2006)

exile said:


> If I'd been the 911 dispatcher,  I'd have sent a squad car in ... to bring her in on disorderly and obstruction counts. Let her cool her heels in the station for five hours or so before sending her off with a warning and not-very-polite lecture on what  911 is for, and how people could be left in mortal peril because of her stupid burger. Aren't there laws regulating frivolous use of 911??



There are indeed both state, local, and federal laws governing the use of 911. She does qualify for the abuse of a public service and or negligence in using emergecy notifaction systems. 

Not the actual laws of course but the concept of the laws.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 20, 2006)

Kreth said:


> OK, how many people clicked on that link expecting to hear a Southern accent? :uhyeah:


I dunno, Kreth.  They tend to settle things for themselves in the South - at least the parts I've been to.  Had it been in the parts of Tennesee where my folks grew up in, it would have been more like:

Customer: "I said I want my western bacon cheeseburger *c-lick* please."  

Clerk: "Oh, awright, here."

The Valley accent in this caller is unmistakable to me ... and, sadly, unsurprising.

Hey, here's my Christmas present to all other bimbos and bimbettes reading this:  DON'T ... DO ... THIS ....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 20, 2006)

exile said:


> If I'd been the 911 dispatcher, I'd have sent a squad car in ... to bring her in on disorderly and obstruction counts. Let her cool her heels in the station for five hours or so before sending her off with a warning and not-very-polite lecture on what 911 is for, and how people could be left in mortal peril because of her stupid burger. Aren't there laws regulating frivolous use of 911??




Well that would be nice. As I called them once for help with the ex and her boyfriend, and I had to call a second time, with the same 911 operator telling me she would send an officer around the next day to bring me in for improper use of 911. I asked her if she could send the officer then as I needed them as her boyfriend was taking a pipe out of the car. 

This call was stupid, and even though the operators are human, they are not consistent, nor well trained in my experience.


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 21, 2006)

Infinite said:


> Did you all actually finish it?
> 
> I coudln't do it once I relized what she was doing I had to click the stop botton.
> 
> Sometimes I don't want to know


 
You beat me to those questions.  I got through about the first 30 seconds and, once I realized the nonsense of it all, I just had to turn it off.  You wrote what I was feeling.


----------

